# Wes



## prashantsharma12 (Aug 1, 2014)

hi,
i got my Transcript signed and stamped for the designated authority and got it sealed with the WES form attached inside.
But while getting the Envelop sealed with the University stamp, i forgot to get the envelop signed by the registrar. i want to confirm, is it mandatory to get the envelop also signed, or just the sealed envelop would be just fine ??

please guide me as i am already running late, and going to University will take another 
2-3 days of my crucial time.

thnx,

prashant


----------



## hello040 (Jun 21, 2014)

Yes Prashant. It is part of mandatory for WES to have the envelope sealed & signed by the "registrar of exams" or "controller of examinations".

Any univ will do that by default when you request for transcripts - its their most earning business.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

prashantsharma12 said:


> hi,
> i got my Transcript signed and stamped for the designated authority and got it sealed with the WES form attached inside.
> But while getting the Envelop sealed with the University stamp, i forgot to get the envelop signed by the registrar. i want to confirm, is it mandatory to get the envelop also signed, or just the sealed envelop would be just fine ??
> 
> ...


This'll help you in verifying this.

http://www.wes.org/required/WES_Sealed_Envelope.png

Better to spend 1-2 days extra now rather than face the weeks delay caused due to WES not accepting the documents later.


----------



## prashantsharma12 (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks a lot, hello 040 and sssagi for ur valuable response.
though it will be tedious, but seems the right path.

will get it done.

i appreciate it.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

hello040 said:


> its their most earning business.





Pardon?


----------



## hello040 (Jun 21, 2014)

its about the universities which charge students for the transcripts each time.


----------



## miu (Dec 9, 2013)

Please help me with this.

I've just sent the sealed envelop to WES on behalf of the university. But there's a trouble that the uni officer only signed the request form, no stamped as the school admin office said it's not legal to them. I know that I no way can get the request form stamped so decided to send. 

WES will reject my document? Is is the big trouble as I don't have much time left?

I don't know why my uni made it so difficult. It took me 2 weeks just to knocks on many doors and explain to many people. But finally, no one agreed to do it for me. Only one agreed to sign but no stamped. So headache and stressful....


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

miu said:


> Please help me with this.
> 
> I've just sent the sealed envelop to WES on behalf of the university. But there's a trouble that the uni officer only signed the request form, no stamped as the school admin office said it's not legal to them. I know that I no way can get the request form stamped so decided to send.
> 
> ...


If the issue is with the request form, then do not worry as the form is optional. Many applicants have got ECA completed without even sending the form.

However, the transcripts need to be attested by the Registrar/Controller of Exams of the university as a mandatory step so hope that there is no issue on that front.


----------

